# FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (SOLVED)

## helmutvandeshaft

I'm getting this trying to load the ipw2200 module.

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r7/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

In the past this was down to the udev version or config files not being updated, etc-update and or downgrading udev would fix this.

I came back to gentoo again and all the things I tried in the past dont seem to work.

Can anybody point me in the right direction.

I followed the wiki guide for ipw2200,  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200, one thing I could not find in kernel 2.6.16-rc7 is the option to enable:

Device Drivers --->

   Generic Driver Options --->

      [*] Hotplug firmware loading support

Anybody any ideas?

I don't mind if I use the kernel option for ipw2200 or the driver.

Thanks

dmesg

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211Last edited by helmutvandeshaft on Sun Jun 18, 2006 9:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## morodoch

I find that these symbol errors are usually down to the module & kernel being compiled at different times / with different settings. Try making clean, and remaking the kernel & modules together - it may help.

----------

## helmutvandeshaft

Hi morodoch

I followed your advice on another post I read but still no luck.

Cheers though

----------

## morodoch

Are you getting the same errors, or something different?

----------

## helmutvandeshaft

The errors stay the same no matter what I try.

Thought it might be something to do with not being able to enable hotplug firmware loading support.

Device Drivers ---> 

Generic Driver Options ---> 

[*] Hotplug firmware loading support

Kernel is 2.6.16-gentoo-r7

Can't find hotplug firmware loading support anywhere.

----------

## doctor5

Hello,

If you are using the module that came with the kernel source and it was all compiled together there shouldn't be a problem.

I had a problem with the ipw2200 firmware loading.  For me, it turned out to be a conflict with with latest firmware available and the module version in the kernel source.  Apparently, things get updated faster on sourceforge than what is available in the kernel.  The machine that had a problem (an HP NC6220) has kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 and the version of the driver was 1.0.8.  I had to emerge ipw2200-firmware=2.4 to get a compatible version.  I haven't updated the kernel in that machine, so I don't know if that is your problem.

You can check with version that is in the kernel by looking at /usr/src/linux/Documentation/README.ipw2200.

Which driver version needs which firmware info is at the sourceforge site.

Hope this helps.

Jonathan

----------

## helmutvandeshaft

Forget to mention I fixed this

Turns out I am stupid, helps if you mount /boot before you install your kernel   :Embarassed: 

----------

## morodoch

lol. Been there, done that...

----------

